# Simple beer bread w/qview



## mnola917 (Jan 21, 2010)

I have been working on an old recipe of beer bread that I had, but didnt love.  So I changed it up a bit and am trying this:

3 cups sifted AP flour
1 TBSP baking powder
1 TSP Salt
1/4 cup Sugar
1 Bottle of beer of your choice
1/4 cup melted butter

Mixed dry ingredients together with beer.
Cooked for 50 mins at 375 in the oven
Brushed top with melted butter (didnt use all of it)
put in smoker for 15 mins at 225 (I had some ribs going too)
Let rest for a half hour or so before you slice it.


----------



## chefboyrlee (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks like a large biscut, I want one.  How did it taste this time????


----------



## erain (Jan 21, 2010)

interesting to hear your thoughts after the changes you made... i like baking bread every now and then and if you say its good to go might try this one day... looks kinda nifty!!!


----------



## bassman (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks good but I don't want to get the smoker out today.  Crappy weather!


----------



## hog warden (Jan 21, 2010)

That is some good looking bread. Very similar to a biscuit mix, so it would look like a biscuit.

Also sounds very much like the Irish soda bread my daughter has been making. I hear about that, but never see it.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 21, 2010)

Bread Looks Great...


----------



## mnola917 (Jan 21, 2010)

I loved it.  It's a little bit heavy (but who cares when you're eating bbq) and it tasted great.  My friend loved it too.  I used Post Road Pumpkin Ale in it, but you can use your favorite beer.  Keep in mind that the beer you use accounts for a ton of the flavor.  

In regards to not wanting to get your smoker out.....You dont actually have to.  you can finish it at 375 for one hour in the oven.  I just used the smoker for that little bit of extra flavor.


----------



## mnola917 (Jan 21, 2010)

Btw, the butter brushed on top towards the end of cooking totally made it for me.  Added a ton of flavor to the top


----------



## morkdach (Jan 21, 2010)

i make on close to this in a D.O. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




use orange soda  in it alot but from time to time dump in a brewski.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 21, 2010)

Now thats some pretty good lookin bread ther and it does look heavy too.


----------



## mnola917 (Jan 21, 2010)

any ideas how to lighten it up a bit?  I know with breads you never want to overstir, but maybe in this case a little bit of air would do the trick?  I enjoyed it the way it was, but I like to try my options


----------



## buffalosmoke (Jan 26, 2010)

After seeing this thread....I just had to make some bread with beer! 

I followed your recipe pretty closely for the first loaf. I just cut the sugar down to 2 Tbls. It came out really good.

I mad a big pot of chili over the weekend, and decided to make some more beer bread. I wanted to jazz it up a bit, so I sauteed some onions in butter until they started to brown, then added some garlic, black pepper, and dried rosemary to the pan and cooked for another minute or so. I let this mixture cool a bit and then added it to the bread dough. I then added a cup of shredded cheddar cheese to the dough.

I brushed it with melted butter before going into a 375° oven for 35 min. Then brushed it again with melted butter...and back into the oven for another 25 min. 

This was very good! It went really well with the chili. 

Oh yeah....I used Smuttynose Old Brown Dog Ale in both loaves. 

I'll be making this again soon. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## pepeskitty (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for the recipe, I was just talking to a coworker the other day about beer bread.  I have never tried it and he was telling me what a treat I am missing.  After seeing your bread I believe he is right.  Your bread looks pretty tasty.  I will try that with some ribs.  

Thanks for sharing.  Points coming your way.


----------



## walle (Jan 27, 2010)

Mnola, any true beer bread I've eaten looks just like that, kinda heavy and crumbly, just tore off pieces right outta the pan.  Never made any though - but my first will be with your recipe.

On the lighter bread - it looks like at least doubled in size.  Ever try sitting it in a warm oven for a while to let it raise before you baked it?  I bake bread a lot, and 375 for 50 minutes sounds brutal... I usually bake a regular raised loaf at 400 for 20 - 25 minutes.

I may test it for you and give you all an update!
Tracey


----------

